# BSNL EVDO Locations in Electronic City, Bangalore



## xatyaki (Oct 21, 2012)

hi.

I am planning to get a BSNL EVDO postpaid connection.

Prior to getting the connection, I need to check signal availability. The CC / Phone exchanges dont have demo cards for the signal check <tried Hebbagodi / BTM / Electronic City exchanges today>

Anyone using the EVDO connection here in EC, Bangalore? 

I stay near the EC firestation, near Gollahalli - how is the signal availability here?

Overall connection / speed quality? Is it worth going for?

I have a Tata Photon + , but paying 1200 INR is a bit of a drain on cash. 

Please help.


----------

